# Introductions. A little about myself and my companies



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, 

Although I've been a member of the forum for quite some time, the new format wants me to introduce myself... So here I am!

February of 2015 brought me into my dirty thirties. I have been married for 10 years this past June, and currently have two beautiful girls who call me daddy.

I'm a saltwater fishing and boating enthusiast. I was born and raised in Miami, Fl, but after many years of fighting traffic for an hour to go 6 miles, and the addition of my 1st daughter, The family made the call to get out and we currently call Cape Coral, Fl home.

We have been over here for approximately 5 years, and absolutely love it. We first moved here so I could go to school at the local Vo-tech for The Marine Technician program. While going to school, I started working with TowBoat US Cape Coral as both a captain and mechanic. I hold a 50 ton Masters captains license with towing endorsement. I am also dive certified.

Currently, I still work for Towboat, but am also expanding and putting emphasis on my newly hatched business, Hooked Up Marine Services, LLC. the primary focus is on high end, custom electrical wiring and rigging. What I mean by custom is that most boats, even direct from factory, provide horrible wire jobs. The wires are often run short, use cheap household electrical connectors instead of marine grade heat shrink connectors, and make diagnosis and repair very hard. This is aplified on small microskiff as their isn't much room to work with. Also, if you purchase a used boat, there is no telling what the previous owner has added/toyed with. We take on projects ranging from your smallest aluminum Jon boats, skiffs and flats boats, on up to your sport fish and cruisers, and everything in between. Plumbing, pumps, wash downs, live wells, new trolling motor, new gps and fish finders, thru hull fittings... We do it all. Even if it's not the complete rewire, we can help clean up your existing wiring and diagnose any intermittent problems you may be having. I also work on outboard engines, doing diagnosis and repair.

While I love everything to do with boats, my true pride and passion is fishing. while I used to guide the last few years down in Biscayne Bay and Flamingo when I lived in Miami, Over here I wanted to focus on the offshore scene. Salty Fishing Charters was born. Currently we are in the final stages of getting the 26 ft Glacier Bay catamaran rigged and ready to be to be the ultimate west coast fishing machine. She can comfortably accommodate up to 6 anglers. We will target all sorts of different species, but focus on the bottom fishing. Fire truck red grouper, gag grouper, amberjack, lane,mangrove ,Beeliner and yellowtail snapper, porgies, grunts, kingfish and others make up a majority of the catches, but we have come across blackfin, dolphin, cobia and other Pelagics when we have ventured further out. Boca Grande is also right up the sound, and come tarpon season you will also find me working the pass for the silver King. If your in my neck of the woods and interested in a charter, give me a shout. I will make sure it's a trip to remember.

If your a local guy in the Cape Coral/ft Myers/pine island area and share similar interests, I'm always down to put a face with a screen name. 

As far as sports are concerned, I'm a hometown fan. Growing up in Miami, that makes me a fan of:

Miami Hurricanes
Miami Dolphins
Miami Marlins
Miami Heat

And that's in no particular order... 


As far as boats are concerned, I've owned more than I can honestly remember. I had my first boat at 11 years old, and I've been buying, running, figuring out what I think I want next, and moving on to the next best thing. I've had aluminum Jon boats, an18 Hewes flats boat, Johnson skiffs, 26 dusky, a baycraft, a couple hobie power skiffs, backcountry pro guide, etc.

Currently I have an 18ft all welded duracraft aluminum boat, a 26 glacier bay catamaran, and a 42 Uniflite sport fish (running project). 

Look forward to getting to know the rest of you.

Danny


----------

